# AMD Quartalszahlen



## PrivateCeralion (17. Oktober 2014)

Gestern um 23:00 deutscher Zeit hat AMD die Quartalszahlen für das 3. Quartal 2014 veröffentlicht:
Der Nettogewinn liegt bei $17M 
Die Marge liegt bei 35%
Geld, Geldähnliche Vermögenswerte und Sicherheiten liegen bei $983M
Die Schulden liegen bei $2,2 Mrd
Im 4. Quartal wird ein Umsatzrückgang von 13% erwartet
7% der Mitarbeiter werden entlassen
Quelle: AMD :: Investor Relations :: Quarterly Earnings

Außerdem wurde danach eine Pressekonferenz gehalten, in welcher Dr. Lisa Su, neue Presidentin und CEO von AMD, das Quartal zusammengefasst und einen Ausblick in das 
Jahr 2016 gegeben hat. Anschließend wurden Fragen beantwortet. Im Gegensatz zu dem Quartalsberricht hat Dr. Su  postiv in die Zukunft geschaut und einen Diel, welcher sich über 3 Jahre erstreckt und einen Wert von $1Mrd hat, angedeutet, über welchen sie jedoch noch nicht sprechen darf. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
PrivateCeralion


----------



## Rollora (17. Oktober 2014)

*ACHTUNG VIELE FEHLER IN DER NEWS:*
-Umsatz beträgt 1.43 Mio.
-17 Mio Verlust beziehen sich auf die GPU Sparte, nicht auf AMD. 
-Auszug aus AMD über die GPU und CPU Sparte:


> Operating loss was $17 million, compared with an operating loss of $6 million in Q2 2014 and operating income of $9 million in Q3 2013.


-AMD selbst hat Gewinn gemacht:


> Net income of $17 million, earnings per share of $0.02 and non-GAAP_(1)_ net income of $20 million, non-GAAP earnings per share of $0.03


Also Operating Income: 63 Mio, Net Income 17 Mio.

-AMD verdient nun pro GPU weniger (geringerer Average selling price), also man sieht sofort die Preissenkungen tun AMD weh. Für all diejenigen die mich im betreffenden Thread niedergemacht haben "dafür verkauft man mehr"

-Der 1 Mrd Deal klingt spannend, sind das wieder "Lizenzzahlungen" von Intel oder was anderes? Vielleicht rettet Microsoft mal wieder eine Firma? Oder ein Mobil-Deal oder eine neue Konsole? Hmmm spannend. Steht so aber nicht in der offiziellen Pressemitteilung (oder ich hab' ihn überlesen). Diese Info ist also mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

-Zu den 7% die man abbaut:
Hoffe die 7% werden nicht da eingespart wo es wichtig ist. Wie oft da schon gute Ingeneure entlassen wurden... hoffe die haben überhaupt noch einen guten Entwicklerstamm. Wie dem auch sei:
Man erwartet durch die 7% Kürzungen extra Ausgaben von 57 Mio im Q4 2014 und 20 Mio im Q1 2015, dafür liegen die Einsparungen bei 9 Mio im Q4 und approximately/ungefähr 85 Mio im Gesamtjahr 2015.

1.43 Mrd Umsatz - ganz ok. Schade, dass man mit all den vielen verschiedenen Produkten die man aufm Markt hat nicht mal den GPU-Only Hersteller Nvidia schlagen kann (von Umsatz und Gewinn her)

Auch in die News gehört vielleicht:


> Effective July 1, 2014, AMD reorganized into two business groups, one focused on the
> traditional PC market and the second focused on adjacent high-growth opportunities.


Man teilt sich also in 2 Bereiche, den Traditionellen (CPU, GPU) und den mit hohen Wachstumschancen. Mobile (u.a.) schätz' ich mal, dass da gemint ist.

Lustig sind in der Pressemitteilung auch Sätze wie:


> Demonstrating its leadership in building a robust software ecosystem for 64-bit ARM
> servers,


 man hat also schon eine Leadership/Führung bei 64-Bit ARM Server(software ecosystem)? So jetzt sofort? Einfach so? Obwohl grade erst das erste Produkt gelaunched ist=


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Oktober 2014)

> Der Nettoverlust liegt bei $17M


Kein Verlust, die Nettoeinnahmen liegen bei 17 Millionen.
Habe die News schon bei CB gelesen.


----------



## Rollora (17. Oktober 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6879624 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Verlust, die Nettoeinnahmen liegen bei 17 Millionen.
> Habe die News schon bei CB gelesen.


es ist in der Tat verwirrend:
es steht am anfang in der Tabelle: Net Income 17 Mio, später steht:


> Operating loss was $17 million, compared with an operating loss of $6 million in Q2 2014 and operating income of $9 million in Q3 2013.


Dies betrifft allerdings die CPU und GRAFIKSPARTE, nicht die ganze Firma. Die hat, wie du richtig sagst 17 Mio Gewinn.


----------



## Laudian (17. Oktober 2014)

> Enterprise, Embedded and Semi-Custom segment revenue increased 6 percent
> sequentially and 21 percent year-over-year primarily driven by increased sales of semicustom
> SoCs.
> Operating income was $108 million compared with $97 million in Q2 2014 and $92
> ...



AMD scheint da ziemlich viel Kohle mit den SoCs für die Konsolen zu machen, freut mich auf jeden Fall. Trotzdem sind 17 Millionen net income nicht viel mehr als eine schwarze Null bei Schulden von 2,2 Milliarden Euro, und die Konsolenverkäufe werden dann nach Weihnachten wohl auch wieder zurückgehen. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass AMD da mittelfristig noch irgendwas in Planung hat...


----------



## Rollora (17. Oktober 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> AMD scheint da ziemlich viel Kohle mit den SoCs für die Konsolen zu machen, freut mich auf jeden Fall. Trotzdem sind 17 Millionen net income nicht viel mehr als eine schwarze Null bei Schulden von 2,2 Milliarden Euro, und die Konsolenverkäufe werden dann nach Weihnachten wohl auch wieder zurückgehen. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass AMD da mittelfristig noch irgendwas in Planung hat...


 Wie oben erwähnt: Die Entlassungen sollen ja allein 2015 85 Mio einsparen - ist ganz ok.
Vielleicht released man auch an verschiedenen Stellen neue Produkte die für Umsatz sorgen.
Man ist ja schon ARM-Server Leader ^^

PS: Die News gehört übrigens editiert finde ich....


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe AMD wird wieder stark, wir brauchen auch in Zukunft eine gute Konkurrenz zu nVidia und Intel, das wird dem Kunden nur vom Vorteil sein.

Ich würde mir wünschen dass AMD 2015 starke GPU's bringt welche P/L mäßig wieder gut sind, wäre nett wenn sie eine Grafikkarte für 300 Euro bringen welche stärker ist als die GTX 970, so ~25% wäre absolut toll, die R9 290 ist zwar nett, aber in den meisten Fällen schwächer, verbraucht viel zu viel Strom, ist zu laut, zu warm und AMD hat es bis jetzt nicht geschafft sowas wie DSR und co. zu entwickeln, internes Downsampling wäre echt mal schön.

Aber bitte keine Grafikkarte die 300 Watt TDP hat, dafür 20% stärker ist als die GTX 970 und dafür nur 300 Euro kostet, das wäre aber leider typisch AMD.


----------



## Rollora (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen dass AMD 2015 starke GPU's bringt welche P/L mäßig wieder gut sind


Das Problem an den derzeitigen AMD Käufern ist: Man will AMD eigentlich nur weil das P/L Verhältnis "gut" ist, also weil sie billig sind.
Aber genau das schadet AMD, weil sie dann pro Produkt weniger Gewinn einfahren. AMD braucht mal wieder ein Killerprodukt um oben auf zu schwimmen und viel verlangen zu können


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Das Problem an den derzeitigen AMD Käufern ist: Man will AMD eigentlich nur weil das P/L Verhältnis "gut" ist, also weil sie billig sind.
> Aber genau das schadet AMD, weil sie dann pro Produkt weniger Gewinn einfahren. AMD braucht mal wieder ein Killerprodukt um oben auf zu schwimmen und viel verlangen zu können


 
Haben sie mit der R9 295X2 ja eigentlich, ich denke dass das nächste AMD Topprodukt (R9 390X vermutlich) ca. auf dem Niveau einer GTX 980 oder eventuell leicht stärker ist, dafür aber maximal ~450 Euro, jedoch sollte man auch die von mir angesprochenen Punkte beachten, was bringt mir dieser billige Preis wenn die Karte dann wie die R9 290X ganze 290 Watt TDP hat, ich befürchte die nächste Generation wird noch mehr verbrauchen, damit man leistungstechnisch irgendwie mithält.
Aber ich lass mich gerne überraschen.

Im GPU Bereich hält man ja noch ziemlich gut mit, im CPU Bereich versagt man jedoch komplett, außer den APU's gibt es kaum etwas was aktuell empfehlenswert wäre, im Gaming Bereich sind AMD CPU's im Grunde tot.


----------



## Rollora (17. Oktober 2014)

Man versucht Nvidia / Intel aber trotzdem seit Jahren über den Preis zu schlagen und nicht über die Qualität.
Deshalb gibts so viel hate vs Intel/Nvidia, weil die eben ein paar € mehr kosten für "die gleiche Leistung" - was ja dann nicht stimm. Sowohl Intel als auch Nvidia haben dann jeweils diverse Zusatzargumente, die eben mehr als "die Länge des Balkens" sind.
Bei Nvidia ists im Moment nicht nur mehr Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch (führt halt zu leiserer Kühlung, weniger Ausfällen, taktet sich nich so schnell runter in kleinen Gehäusen usw usf), PhysX, stabilere Treiber, bessere Treiber unter OpenGL, Linux, Mac. Bessere Treiber für viele Dinge abseits des Spielens (will das nicht nochmal aufrollen, hab hier schon mal auf mehreren Tausend Zeichen einen Bericht über 15 Jahre Treibererfahrung mit ATI/AMD und fast ebensolange mit Nvidia eine kleine Gegenüberstellung gemacht).

All diese Kleinigkeiten, die per se kaum einen Unterschied machen, in der Summe aber dazu führen, dass AMD unter Nvidia gehen muss im Preis, schaden AMD natürlich.

Vom CPU Bereich brauchen wir seit 2006 ja nicht zu sprechen, der ist mehr und mehr uninteressant, selbst die härtesten AMD Fans gestehen das langsam ein.

Und ja, deine Punkte find' ich sehr wichtig, denn Effizienz führt automatisch zur Führung:
Hat man schnelle Produkte bei geringerem Verbrauch, kann man, wenn der "Gegner" mit einem etwas schnellereN Produkt kommt immer noch eins draufsetzen. Das geht bis zur Grenze, die der Gegner dann früher erreicht.
Drum steht Nvidia im Moment enorm gut da. Abgesehen davon will man das ganze ja kühlen können.

Und Intel natürlich auch - selbst wenn AMD eine 5 Ghz CPU raushaut die schneller ist als eine von Intel, haut Intel auch irgendwas raus, man hat bei den derzeitigen 70 Watt Verbrauch (nur CPU, ohne iGPU) einer i7 CPU ja noch Spielraum, während AMD ja beim 8350 bei 130 Watt liegt.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Da hast Du natürlich völlig Recht, AMD kontert die letzten Jahre nur mit der berühmten Brechstange.


----------



## Rollora (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Da hast Du natürlich völlig Recht, AMD kontert die letzten Jahre nur mit der berühmten Brechstange.


ja. Das hat auch immer gut funktioniert.
Die GPU Abteilung war ja auch weiterhin gut aufgestellt - vielleicht auch jetzt noch.
Aber ich bin halt schon ein bisschen "nervös" für AMD, man hat 2011 die GCN Architektur rausgebracht und kaum nachgelegt seit 3 Jahren.
Dass man nach dem Bulldozer-Fail nicht schnell nachlegen kann war fast klar: Bulldozer war als ganzes eine Design-Fehlentscheidung. Man wusste auch bei AMD selbst, dass da mit Updates nix zu reißen ist gegen Intel. Man hat bis heute die 2008er i7 nicht wirklich eingeholt. Hallo das sind 6 Jahre Vorsprung die Intel hat... Und eine neue CPU macht man nicht von heute auf Morgen, das dauert mindestens 5 Jahre. Ich hoffe man bringt 2016 wirklich was neues, am besten ein völlig überarbeitetes Phenom-Design oder ähnliches. 

Man darf nicht vergessen: auch Intel hat mit dem P4 damals ordentlich ins Klo gegriffen, das einzige was Intel damals gerettet hat war, dass man stets den besseren Produktionsprozess hatte (während der P4 schon 90nm war, musste AMD noch 130 nm fertigen, drum konnte Intel mit den Taktraten hochgehen auf 3.8 Ghz während AMD bei 2.6 stecken blieb- man stelle sich vor wie unglaublich der Athlon 64 bei gleichem Prozess Intel in den Boden gestampft hätte). Jetzt hat AMD halt das Problem: man hat einen Prozessor der sogar noch schlechter als der P4 dasteht, und man ist ~2 JAhre im Fertigungsprozess hinten. Würd' mir wünschen, dass AMD ja nicht einfach nur Aufholt, sondern überholt, aber dazu müsste man einen Wunderprozessor herzaubern...

Gut ist trotzdem, dass man wieder Gewinne macht, das freut mich


----------



## wolflux (17. Oktober 2014)

Hört sich nicht ganz schlecht an aber auch noch nicht so rosig. 
Die Konsolen scheinen ja zu laufen aber Desktop und Graka Bereich. 
Frisches Know How ist anscheinend unterwegs und hoffe das es viele GUTE neue Verträge geben wird.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Killermarkus81 (17. Oktober 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Man versucht Nvidia / Intel aber trotzdem seit Jahren über den Preis zu schlagen und nicht über die Qualität.
> Deshalb gibts so viel hate vs Intel/Nvidia, weil die eben ein paar € mehr kosten für "die gleiche Leistung" - was ja dann nicht stimm. Sowohl Intel als auch Nvidia haben dann jeweils diverse Zusatzargumente, die eben mehr als "die Länge des Balkens" sind.
> Bei Nvidia ists im Moment nicht nur mehr Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch (führt halt zu leiserer Kühlung, weniger Ausfällen, taktet sich nich so schnell runter in kleinen Gehäusen usw usf), PhysX, stabilere Treiber, bessere Treiber unter OpenGL, Linux, Mac. Bessere Treiber für viele Dinge abseits des Spielens (will das nicht nochmal aufrollen, hab hier schon mal auf mehreren Tausend Zeichen einen Bericht über 15 Jahre Treibererfahrung mit ATI/AMD und fast ebensolange mit Nvidia eine kleine Gegenüberstellung gemacht).
> 
> ...



Perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht! 

Wenn die Zusammenfassung der Entwicklung der letzten Jahre für ein Hersteller so düster ausfällt, empfinde das manche als persönlichen Angriff und die ewige Debatte geht wieder von vorne los! 
 Das krampfhafte Nachteile aufzählen nervt dann einfach nur noch, den darum geht es doch auch gar nicht! 

Natürlich entwickeln die meisten (mich eingeschlossen) eine Symphatie für den jeweiligen Hersteller wenn man gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat - umgekehrt genauso.
Dennoch versuche ich mittlerweile bewusst zu kaufen und so ggf. zu unterstützen bzw. zu lenken - bei manchen Dingen hab ich aber schlichtweg keine Lust mehr dazu und wähle das rundere/bessere Paket! 



> All diese Kleinigkeiten, die per se kaum einen Unterschied machen, in der Summe aber dazu führen, dass AMD unter Nvidia gehen muss im Preis, schaden AMD natürlich.


Das beschreibt es perfekt - es ist einfach die Summe der Kleinigkeiten!


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2014)

AMD hat mit den socs generell eine gute Postion, noch mehr kohle zu machen, die ersten AMD Tabs kommen ja schon bald, das würde bedeuten besser als diese Intel Atom Geschichte. 

das mit dem Gewinn ist nur der Anfang, AMD wird blühen,  auch wen sie noch in der kacke sitzen, die neuen Konsolen kommen jetzt erst in fahrt, die Konsolen werden auch in 3 Jahren noch da sein und Produziert, amd bekommt guten rücken wind und das wird ihnen gut für die Zukunft helfen. die neuen GPU karten kommen auch noch, also ich sehe AMD noch lange nicht am tot.


nur schade das amd wieder stellen abbaut, http://www.computerbase.de/2014-10/amd-steht-erneut-vor-stellenabbau/


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Oktober 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> -Der 1 Mrd Deal klingt spannend, sind das wieder "Lizenzzahlungen" von Intel oder was anderes? Vielleicht rettet Microsoft mal wieder eine Firma? Oder ein Mobil-Deal oder eine neue Konsole? Hmmm spannend. Steht so aber nicht in der offiziellen Pressemitteilung (oder ich hab' ihn überlesen). Diese Info ist also mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


 
Ich hab jetzt keinen Originalwortlaut gelesen, aber möglicherweise geht es dabei um Apple. AMD stellt ja die Grafikkarten für die neuen iMacs.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin noch immer der Meinung das Amd neue strategische Langzeitpartner benötigt, die nicht nur Kapital in die Firma investieren sondern auch Patente/Infrastrukturen mitbringen.
In der Zeit wo Amd Rote Zahlen schreibt bzw hauchdünn bei plus/minus Null herum dümpelt, oder sogar neue schulden anhäufen die sowieso noch groß sind und noch lange abgebaut werden müssen, streichen Intel/Nvidia immer massive Gewinne ein, die natürlich nicht untätig sind und damit was anfangen werden, das kann bei allem notorischen Optimismus die Amd Fans an den Tag legen langfristig für Amd einfach nicht klappen.
Amd ist viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt den derzeitigen Status aufrecht zu erhalten, Zeit und Geld für Forschung/Entwicklung und den nötigen Investitionen können sie schlichtweg nicht aufbringen.
Von solchen Wunderprodukten die Amd aus den Hut zaubern soll, die sich einige wünschen bzw erhoffen, wird es sicher nicht geben, denn das kann nicht aus dem nichts kommen.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2014)

@ΔΣΛ 
da hast du recht, aus dem nix kann nix kommen, aber wer sagt den das AMD nix hat? woher willst du nicht wissen ob AMD mit einer 128Bit CPU neu ins CPU Geschäft zurück kommt? amd war damals ja auch voreiter der 64bit CPU, dank diesen schritt muss Intel kohle an AMD abdrücken, AMD kann gar nicht untergehen, weil Intel und AMD zusammen abkommen haben!

ohne amd würde so einiges anderes aussehen, und nein intel ist nicht das beste, die unterstürzen das BIG Data Programm, da frag ich mich was hat ein CPU Hersteller mit big data am hut? die müssten in die cpus doch was rein bauen damit daten leise abgerufen werden ohne das der Anwender davon was weis oder? sei es ein Befehlssatz oder ein chip im chip, also ich weis ja nicht, es kann sein das ich grade etwas komisch denke aber irgendwas ist doch da im Busch, vielleicht ein abkommen mit der NSA?

fragen über fragen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Oktober 2014)

Moment, warum die Schulden nicht bereits bei ~3,9 Mrd?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (17. Oktober 2014)

Klingt jetzt nicht so berauschend, vor allem der erste Ausblick mit einem Rückgang von 13% sieht nicht vielversprechend aus. Da muss eindeutig mehr kommen. Man sollte die CPU-Sparte entschlacken und sich auf irgendwas fokussieren. Sie können wie Intel nicht alles abdecken, ist halt so.


----------



## LTB (17. Oktober 2014)

Und hier nochmal auf Deutsch^^
AMD bekommt die Kurve einfach nicht | Aktien News | Börse Aktuell | boerse.ARD.de

1000


----------



## Nuallan (17. Oktober 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Man darf nicht vergessen: auch Intel hat mit dem  P4 damals ordentlich ins Klo gegriffen, das einzige was Intel damals  gerettet hat war, dass man stets den besseren Produktionsprozess  hatte



Das was Intel gerettet hat war eher die Pentium M-Architektur, auf deren Grundlage sie nach dem P4 weitermachen konnten.
AMD hat sowas nicht. Und auch die kommende x86-CPU von AMD wird Intel ganz sicher nicht das Wasser reichen können.


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Das Problem an den derzeitigen AMD Käufern ist: Man will AMD eigentlich nur weil das P/L Verhältnis "gut" ist, also weil sie billig sind.
> Aber genau das schadet AMD, weil sie dann pro Produkt weniger Gewinn einfahren. AMD braucht mal wieder ein Killerprodukt um oben auf zu schwimmen und viel verlangen zu können


Wieso Problem, liegt denn die größte Kauferschicht nicht im mid-range Sektor? High-End ist doch prestige und kein Markt um seine Quartalszahlen aufzubessern. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Oktober 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wieso Problem, liegt denn die größte Kauferschicht nicht im mid-range Sektor? High-End ist doch prestige und kein Markt um seine Quartalszahlen aufzubessern.



Es geht sich ja nicht um Midrange oder High-End, sondern darum, dass gerne AMD gekauft wird, weil AMD Produkte "billig" sind, und dass diese Taktik von AMD, also die Konkurrenten im Preis zu unterbieten, ihnen geschäftlich eher schadet, als dass es nutzt.


----------



## Rollora (17. Oktober 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @ΔΣΛ
> da hast du recht, aus dem nix kann nix kommen, aber wer sagt den das AMD nix hat? woher willst du nicht wissen ob AMD mit einer 128Bit CPU neu ins CPU Geschäft zurück kommt? amd war damals ja auch voreiter der 64bit CPU, dank diesen schritt muss Intel kohle an AMD abdrücken, AMD kann gar nicht untergehen, weil Intel und AMD zusammen abkommen haben!
> 
> ohne amd würde so einiges anderes aussehen, und nein intel ist nicht das beste, die unterstürzen das BIG Data Programm, da frag ich mich was hat ein CPU Hersteller mit big data am hut? die müssten in die cpus doch was rein bauen damit daten leise abgerufen werden ohne das der Anwender davon was weis oder? sei es ein Befehlssatz oder ein chip im chip, also ich weis ja nicht, es kann sein das ich grade etwas komisch denke aber irgendwas ist doch da im Busch, vielleicht ein abkommen mit der NSA?
> ...


 uiiii du schreibst da leider viel halbwahrheiten: AMD waren nicht die ersten mit 64 Bit. Und es ist auch keine völlig neue Entwicklung sondern eine Erweiterung des x86 Befehlssatzes von Intel. Außerdem: 128 Bit würde erst in ca 30 Jahren was bringen  man hat außerdem nicht die Ressourcen einfach mal so nebenbei eine völlig neue Technologie aus dem Boden zu stampfen


----------



## Jan565 (17. Oktober 2014)

Dann muss AMD das halt über den Preis machen! Ich frage mich nur wieso dann immer noch Leute Nvidia kaufen!? Guckt man sich doch einfach mal die Titan Z an. Kostet mal eben DOPPELT so viel wie eine R9 295X2 und leistet das gleiche?! Bei solchen Käufern muss ich mir echt an den Kopf fassen!

Seid Anfang 2010 nutze ich nur noch AMD Karten und hatte nie Probleme damit. Ich kaufe was günstiger ist für meinen Geldbeutel! Und alles was unter 300€ ist, da hat Nvidia einfach nichts im Angebot was auch nur im Ansatz bei AMD mit hält. Das da noch welche zu Nvidia greifen ist mehr als Fragwürdig. 



Rollora schrieb:


> uiiii du schreibst da leider viel halbwahrheiten: AMD waren nicht die ersten mit 64 Bit. Und es ist auch keine völlig neue Entwicklung sondern eine Erweiterung des x86 Befehlssatzes von Intel. Außerdem: 128 Bit würde erst in ca 30 Jahren was bringen  man hat außerdem nicht die Ressourcen einfach mal so nebenbei eine völlig neue Technologie aus dem Boden zu stampfen


 
Was Intel und AMD angeht, war AMD der erste mit der 64 Bit Erweiterung. Intel hat anschließend eine Lizenz von AMD bekommen, weil AMD klar war, alleine kommen die damit nicht durch. AMD war somit der erste Hersteller einer x64 CPU im x86 Markt. Aus diesem Vertrag verdient AMD bis heute immer noch Geld!


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Oktober 2014)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Seid Anfang 2010 nutze ich nur noch AMD Karten und hatte nie Probleme damit. Ich kaufe was günstiger ist für meinen Geldbeutel!



Und ich kaufe seit 2010 nur noch Nvidia Karten, weil Nvidia von 2010 bis heute das geboten hat, was meinen Vorstellungen entsprach. Da habe ich dann auch gerne mal etwas mehr bezahlt. So hat halt jeder seine eigenen Vorstellungen was Grafikkarten angeht.


----------



## uka (17. Oktober 2014)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Was Intel und AMD angeht, war AMD der erste mit der 64 Bit Erweiterung. Intel hat anschließend eine Lizenz von AMD bekommen, weil AMD klar war, alleine kommen die damit nicht durch. AMD war somit der erste Hersteller einer x64 CPU im x86 Markt. Aus diesem Vertrag verdient AMD bis heute immer noch Geld!


 
IBM werden wohl die ersten mit der x64 Erweiterung gewesen sein. MIPS war es tatsächlich, gefolgt von anderen großen Herstellern. Intel hat 2000/2001 64 Bit schon gehabt, aber nur für Itanium. AMD hatte AMD64 (2000) aber vor Intel 64 (2004) fertig, war weiter verbreitet und lief auch besser - daher hat Intel die Lizenz gekauft (ich glaube sogar schon 2001?). 

Abgesehen davon sichert man so ein Stück weit das Überleben des wichtigsten Konkurrenten im Markt.


----------



## Rollora (17. Oktober 2014)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Dann muss AMD das halt über den Preis machen! Ich frage mich nur wieso dann immer noch Leute Nvidia kaufen!? Guckt man sich doch einfach mal die Titan Z an. Kostet mal eben DOPPELT so viel wie eine R9 295X2 und leistet das gleiche?! Bei solchen Käufern muss ich mir echt an den Kopf fassen!
> 
> Seid Anfang 2010 nutze ich nur noch AMD Karten und hatte nie Probleme damit. Ich kaufe was günstiger ist für meinen Geldbeutel! Und alles was unter 300€ ist, da hat Nvidia einfach nichts im Angebot was auch nur im Ansatz bei AMD mit hält. Das da noch welche zu Nvidia greifen ist mehr als Fragwürdig.


ist doch oben erwähnt, warum Nvidia das bessere Paket liefert für manche (Cuda, OpenGL, Linux, Mac, alles außer Spiele, bessere Treiber usw usf.) das ist den Leuten halt etwas Aufpreis wert. Zumal Test über einen längeren Zeitraum und in geschlossenen Gehäusen zeigen, dass die Titan ordentlich davonzieht, weil die AMD Karte sich wegen der Temperatur ständig runterregelt.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Was Intel und AMD angeht, war AMD der erste mit der 64 Bit Erweiterung. Intel hat anschließend eine Lizenz von AMD bekommen, weil AMD klar war, alleine kommen die damit nicht durch. AMD war somit der erste Hersteller einer x64 CPU im x86 Markt. Aus diesem Vertrag verdient AMD bis heute immer noch Geld!


Wie gesagt, die AMD "Lizenz" basiert auf der von Intel.
Also AMD hat quasi nur ein "Addon" zu X86 entwickelt, logischerweise bezahlt AMD ebenso für die x86 Lizenz.
Im x86 Markt war AMD somit der erste 64-Bit Prozessor (um ein paar Monate), aber Intel hatte schon Jahre davor 64 Bit Prozessoren (mit eigenem, schwer programmierbarem Befehlssatz und blöd zu bauenden Compilern)





uka schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon sichert man so ein Stück weit das Überleben des wichtigsten Konkurrenten im Markt.


das ist der eigentliche Grund warum alle paar Jahre Intel mal eine Mrd bei AMD investiert.
Besides: AMDs 64 Bit Erweiterung kam 2003 auf den Markt, nicht 2000.





DaStash schrieb:


> Wieso Problem, liegt denn die größte  Kauferschicht nicht im mid-range Sektor? High-End ist doch prestige und  kein Markt um seine Quartalszahlen aufzubessern.
> 
> MfG


man sieht an den 30% Marktanteil die AMD hat, dass das nicht funktioniert: man spart sich so sehr kaputt, dass Nvidia viel mehr Marketingbudget hat und somit wiederum mehr Bekanntheit hat, selbst beim DAU. Da kennt man das Nvidia Logo einfach eher und kauft deshalb Nvidia.
Nvidia ist also in allen Marktlagen der GEwinner - leider





Nuallan schrieb:


> Das was Intel gerettet hat war eher die Pentium  M-Architektur, auf deren Grundlage sie nach dem P4 weitermachen konnten.
> AMD hat sowas nicht. Und auch die kommende x86-CPU von AMD wird Intel ganz sicher nicht das Wasser reichen können.


Pentium M/Centrino war im Mobilsektor gut und später die darauf basierenden Core 2 Duo bzw i7 überragend. Aber gerettet hat Intel der Vorsprung der Fertigung, nicht der Pentium M der erst als Core 2 2006 in den Markt kam. Die Jahre 2000 bis 2006 hat man ja nicht mit dem Pentium M überbrückt sondern eben mit besserem Prozess, der es Intel erlaubt hat die PRozessoren 30-40% höher zu Takten als die Athlons und Athlon 64


----------



## Deimos (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich sehe die Zahlen nicht so pessimistisch.

AMD hat nach den heftigen Einbrüchen 2012 restrukturiert und sich unter Read neu ausgerichtet.
Diese Neuausrichtung zeigt imo durchaus Früchte, wenn man sich das operative Ergebnis, jeweils Q3 YTD in mUSD, anschaut:

2012: - 634
2013: -   32
2014: +175

Leider bleiben danach immer noch die Schuldzinsen, die das ganze Ergebnis auffressen.



Rollora schrieb:


> -AMD verdient nun pro GPU weniger (geringerer Average selling price),  also man sieht sofort die Preissenkungen tun AMD weh. Für all diejenigen  die mich im betreffenden Thread niedergemacht haben "dafür verkauft man  mehr"


 Die Zahlen (und auch der Kommentar dazu) interpretiere ich anders.
Der ASP ist wohl tiefer, aber die verhältnismässigen Cost of Sales ebenfalls. Die Marge verblieb vs. Q2 stabil bei 35%. Es ist ausdrücklich ausgeführt, dass der tiefere operative Gewinn der Sparte revenue-getrieben ist.

Im Vorjahresvergleich operiert das Segment "Computing & Graphics" sogar deutlich weniger verlustbehaftet bei klar weniger Umsatz:



|2014 Q3 YTD | 2013 Q3 YTD

 Revenue | 2'470 | 2'832
Op. loss | -20 | -86​ 
Die Gross Margin sank hingegen im Vergleich zu 2013 YTD von 38% auf besagte 35%.
Du hast sicherlich recht, dass der gesunkene Verkaufspreis nicht gerade förderlich ist, aber lieber mit weniger Marge verkaufen als gar nicht. Höhere Preise können sie offensichtlich einfach nicht verlangen, mögliche Gründe dafür wurden ja genannt.

Beachtlich finde ich imo auch die Entwicklung der Sparte Enterprise / Embedded solutions.



|2014 Q3 YTD | 2013 Q3 YTD
 Revenue | 1'797 | 878
Op. income| 290 | 166​​


----------



## evilmane666 (17. Oktober 2014)

Leute die nix zahlen wollen keine hohen Stromkosten wollen und eine bessere Leistung als Konkurrenz Produkte wollen werden entweder enttäuscht oder AMD macht Verlust anders gehts nicht


----------



## Niza (17. Oktober 2014)

Wenn die schon 7% der stellen abbauen, heißt es eigentlich, dass es nicht so dolle läuft.

Wenn es gut läuft, dann muss man auch keine Stellen abbauen.

Ganz ehrlich, haben die schon so lange keine vernünftige CPU für den Spiele-Bereich mehr raus gebracht. Da liegt die schwäche bei AMD.
Zum Glück haben die ja damals Ati aufgekauft und haben ganz gute Grafikkarten, sonst sehe es heute ganz bestimmt anders aus.
Und die APUs machen sich auch nicht schlecht.

In dem Spiele-PC-CPU Bereich hat AMD momentan ne totalle Flaute. 
Ich vermisse ne Leistungsstarke, energiesparende neue AMD-CPU. Der Abstand zwischen AMD und Intel wird ja immer größer.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (17. Oktober 2014)

schon seit 2003 das gleiche bei amd, also nichts neues.
und seit 2003 heißt es amd geht unter blablabla.
----------------------------------------------

aber sie haben schon 1,7 mrd. schulden abgebaut, von ehemals 3,9mrd. nur noch 2,2 mrd.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Rollora schrieb:


> ist doch oben erwähnt, warum Nvidia das bessere Paket liefert für manche (Cuda, OpenGL, Linux, Mac, alles außer Spiele, bessere Treiber usw usf.) das ist den Leuten halt etwas Aufpreis wert. Zumal Test über einen längeren Zeitraum und in geschlossenen Gehäusen zeigen, dass die Titan ordentlich davonzieht, weil die AMD Karte sich wegen der Temperatur ständig runterregelt.


 
1. in GL/CL ist amd besser als NV 
und cuda: (cuda hat bis zur 5xx gehalten und seitdem bieten viele sw schmieden immer mehr GL/CL an)
-
mac und nv läuft auch nichtmehr so toll nur in 2 i-mac werden nv Mittelklasse gpu´s verwendet, 
im rest Intel igp bzw. im mac pro und i-mac 5k hingegen AMD.

2. Linux und Nvidia einfach nur , hier ist Intel mit den igp als auch amd gut

3. ja kauft ja jeder ne Referenzkarte, klar doch amd user haben nur referenzkarten, 
vorallem eine 580 classified ultra @ 1240mhz, n fön ist ein Witz dagegen; oder auch die damalige fx 5800 ultra





Framinator schrieb:


> Intel ist in jedem Bereich überlegen. i3, i5, i7. Im Profisegment sowieso.


 
das merkt man, 

wenn man eine brauchbare igp bei Intel haben will muss man 90euro ausgeben,
und ist noch immer hinter/gleich auf einer a4 igp und die apu gibt's für 29,90.

beim rendern muss man Intel ~ 260euro in den arsch schieben, bei amd ist eine 129euro cpu gleich auf,
für eine fertige config. aus quadS. opteron gibt es bei Intel nichtmal die Xeon alleine für die selbe Leistung 

bei spielen ja diese cpu Limit tests auf 1280x720 ultralow sagen natürlich sehr viel,
über den praktischen nutzen aus.

was bringt ein Intel der 90 fps macht, aber die gpu schon bei stabilen 60fps am ende ist;
klar es bringt sich was einen längeren balken der cpu, in irgendeinem Forum.


----------



## Framinator (17. Oktober 2014)

Der ist gut. "Nur noch"  Denen gehts so gut das die immer mehr Manpower entlassen. Ein hoch darauf das AMD nur noch 2,2 Millarden Schulden hat. Da freuen sich ganz besonders die Mitarbeiter

Wenn das so weitergeht steht Lisa Su ganz alleine da rum

Du bist echt ein lustiger Geselle


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es geht sich ja nicht um Midrange oder High-End, sondern darum, dass gerne AMD gekauft wird, weil AMD Produkte "billig" sind, und dass diese Taktik von AMD, also die Konkurrenten im Preis zu unterbieten, ihnen geschäftlich eher schadet, als dass es nutzt.


Nun ja, die Frage ist doch was mehr schadet, ein höherer Preis und weniger Absatz oder ein niedriger Preis und mehr Absatz trotz niedriger Margen?  So lange Leistung nicht vergleichbar ist bleibt einem ja nichts anderes übrig, von daher sehe ich das nicht als Nachteil und bei GPUs stehen sie ja ziemlich gut dar.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Oktober 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Frage ist doch was mehr schadet, ein höherer Preis und weniger Absatz oder ein niedriger Preis und mehr Absatz trotz niedriger Margen?  So lange Leistung nicht vergleichbar ist bleibt einem ja nichts anderes übrig, von daher sehe ich das nicht als Nachteil und bei GPUs stehen sie ja ziemlich gut dar.



Hm. Bei den GPUs sehe ich das mittlerweile etwas anders. Der letzte ganz große Wurf von AMD war die HD5000er Serie mit der HD5870/5850. Diese GPUs waren schnell und effizient. Während aber Nvidias GPUs nach dem Thermi Desaster immer effizienter geworden sind, hat AMD in diesem Bereich immer mehr Federn gelassen, mit dem unrühmlichen Höhepunkt in Form der R9 290x, welche recht hitzig ist. Und auf Maxwell hat AMD aktuell noch nichtmal eine Antwort parat. Darüber hinaus ist es fraglich, ob dieses Jahr überhaupt noch etwas Neues von AMD kommt.
Von daher sehe ich es nicht (mehr) so, dass AMD bei den GPUs gut dasteht.
Und geschäftlich hat man im Vergleich zum Vorjahr einen Umsatzrückgang von 16% hinnehmen müssen.

Von gewissen Kandidaten werde ich für diesen Post wahrscheinlich geteert und gefedert. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung zum Thema AMD GPUs


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. Oktober 2014)

na seltsam warum war die 7970 wohl so beliebt das die sich jetzt blos fast 3jahre am markt gehalten hat.

der Stromverbrauch na wenn man das als nv "fan" nicht selbst weis, 
sollte ich wohl da nochmal einhacken:

NV wurde nur so "effizient" weil die cuda Leistung tot kastriert wurde,
z.b. eine gtx 480 ist in cuda schneller als eine 690



so nv hat für die gaming fanboys die effizienz auf kosten der cuda Nutzer gesteigert,
und das nicht zu knapp, mitte der 6xx Serie gab es im gebrauchtmarkt eine erhöhte nachfrage nach z.b. der 4/580.
(normal preis der 480 war vorher um die 40-70euro, und da konnte man sie für 120euro einstellen)
der cuda Nutzer sollte gefälligst als einzelunternehmer oder hobby user die quaddro karten kaufen
(damit hat sich nv selbst ins knie geschossen, den das war mitunter auch einer der Auslöser für die cl erweiterung)

während hingegen amd die cl Leistung immer gesteigert hat,
was logischerweise in einem höheren verbrauch geendet hat.

Nur mit dem unterschied das amd nicht auf die cl Nutzer scheißt.


seltsam warum das von vielen immer verschwiegen wird,
gewollt, weil man sich seine lieblingsmarke nicht schlecht reden will,
oder unwissenheit


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Oktober 2014)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> na seltsam warum war die 7970 wohl so beliebt das die sich jetzt blos fast 3jahre am markt gehalten hat.



Wie in meinem Posts wohl deutlich herauszulesen ist, geht es sich nicht um Sympathiewerte von Karten.
Um ein Beispiel zu nennen: Es gab hier viele User, die mit ihrer GTX480 zufrieden waren. Das ändert aber nichts an den Problemen bei Fermi.



> der Stromverbrauch na wenn man das als nv "fan" nicht selbst weis,
> sollte ich wohl da nochmal einhacken:



Ist es wirklich nötig, wieder mit dem Fan-Sch.... anzufangen? Ich denke nicht....



> NV wurde nur so "effizient" weil die cuda Leistung tot kastriert wurde,
> z.b. eine gtx 480 ist in cuda schneller als eine 690
> oder



Das "Warum" spielt letztlich kein Rolle. Es ist wie es ist. AMD GPUs wurden im Laufe der letzten Jahre im etwas inneffizienter.
Und bei der GPGPU Leistung hat Maxwell übrigens deutlich zugelegt und die Architektur ist trotzdem effizient.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. Oktober 2014)

Das warum spielt eine sehr große rolle, nur ihr "gamer" wollt dies immer nur unter den Teppich kehren.
ihr wollt nur die gute seite seitens NV sehen.

und es wird ein noch grösserer hohn, wenn andere damit gearbeitet haben,
und sich keine xxxxx quaddro xxxxxx leisten konnten.

zum Thema maxwell:
ärmer wird's bei nv intern, es hat als 2 Generationen gebraucht das die fast 5 jahre alte gen geschlagen wird
die Firma gibt's seit fast 22 jahre und 5 jahre davon haben sie damit verschwendet 



aber maxwell ist ja anscheinend auch nicht sooo gut, wenn jede 2. gk starkes spulenfiepen hat


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Oktober 2014)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Das warum spielt eine sehr große rolle, nur ihr "gamer" wollt dies immer nur unter den Teppich kehren.
> ihr wollt nur die gute seite seitens NV sehen.



Ich will nur das Gute seitens NV sehen? Nein, sicherlich nicht. Auch das ist in meinem Post nachzulesen....



> schon irgendwie arm dies mit einer 3 jahre alten Serie zu vergleichen.



Habe ich das? Nein, habe ich nicht. Schon wieder nicht richtig gelesen.....
Ich habe Maxwell nicht mit einer anderen Architektur verglichen, sondern nur darauf hingewiesen, dass die GPGPU Leistung gesteigert wurde.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. Oktober 2014)

1. 
das ihr gamer hat sich nicht unbedingt auf dich bezogen, dennoch der meiste teil kehrt es unter den Teppich,
genauso wie die thermi Problematik.

2. das mit amd war mein fehler.

3. wieso, 5 jahre damit verschwendet um besser in Sachen cuda zu werden, 
und dazwischen auf die cuda kunden für Effizienz und geldgier geschiessen ist nicht arm ?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Oktober 2014)

"Arm" hört sich immer sehr hart an.
Ich denke, vielen Käufern dieser Karten geht es weniger um CUDA, als um die Gaming Leistung. Deswegen dürfte dieses Thema viele Leute nicht wirklich interessieren, würde ich mal vermuten.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. Oktober 2014)

das ist die eine seite die andere was mir einfach auf den zeiger geht ist diese pauschalierte aussage,
nv hat mit der 600er alles richtig gemacht amd so ******** so hoher verbrauch.

so und hier wird aber eben cuda / cl einfach nicht berücksichtigt.

oder auch die Ignoranz der fanboys,
diesen sommer wurde einem freund für vegas eine 760 ans herz gelegt, besserer verbrauch und so ein schmarrn kam da an.
nur das vegas auch cl nutzen kann und dort reicht für die 760 eine 7850 aus.

so und das nennt sich dann fachliche Beratung?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Oktober 2014)

Hoher Verbrauch ? Gehts noch ? 

Die Custom Designs sind sparsam. Die R290 Vapor-X zieht nicht sehr viel mehr Strom als die 970 Gigabyte G1 oder ähnliche.

Waren AMDs Schulden vorher größer oder ?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (18. Oktober 2014)

Besonders hat die 290 ungeahntes Potenzial bezüglich UV.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Oktober 2014)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> das ist die eine seite die andere was mir einfach auf den zeiger geht ist diese pauschalierte aussage,
> nv hat mit der 600er alles richtig gemacht amd so ******** so hoher verbrauch.



Das ist schon richtig. Sicherlich baut AMD gute Grafikkarten. Das steht außer Frage. Nur hapert es halt zunehmend an der Effizienz. Vielleicht wird das aber bei der nächsten Generation besser.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke mal dass AMD die Effizienz ebenfalls bei den neuen Modellen verbessern werden. Sie können ebenso wie Nvidia die Anwenderleistung etwas zusammenstreichen.
Der Gamer hat dadurch keinen Nachteil.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. Oktober 2014)

amd hat noch nie anwenderleistung für verbrauch gestrichen,
nebenbei wird bei den Konsolen ab 2015 vieles auf die gpu ausgelagert


aber nv hat gezeigt wie man sein Monopol(cuda) richtig zerstört
das ist ne glatte 1
-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gamer_07 (19. Oktober 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Besonders hat die 290 ungeahntes Potenzial bezüglich UV.


 
Ist doch AMD typisch, dass die Karten ein wenig Optimierungsarbeit benötigen.
Selbst wenn sie nich ganz an die Effizienz des Maxwell ran kommen, in Ordnung geht das alle Male.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Oktober 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Waren AMDs Schulden vorher größer oder ?


 
Die waren einmal fast doppelt so hoch.


----------



## Rollora (20. Oktober 2014)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> na seltsam warum war die 7970 wohl so beliebt das die sich jetzt blos fast 3jahre am markt gehalten hat.


was hätte man denn bringen sollen?
Man hat ja nach 3 Jahren noch immer keinen Nachfolger kaufen?
Seit 3 Jahren muss man bei AMD mit GCN vorlieb nehmen, die R7 und R9 sind bestenfalls sanfte anpassungen, keine neue Architektur

Zumal: wo hat sich die Generation gut verkauft, man hat 35% Marktanteil, Nvidia 65% (Diskrete Grafkikkarten)


DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> zum Thema maxwell:
> ärmer wird's bei nv intern, es hat als 2 Generationen gebraucht das die fast 5 jahre alte gen geschlagen wird
> die Firma gibt's seit fast 22 jahre und 5 jahre davon haben sie damit verschwendet


Aha, was meinst du damit?
Maxwell hat jetzt erst die 2009er Generation geschlagen? Soso...


DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> aber maxwell ist ja anscheinend auch nicht sooo gut, wenn jede 2. gk starkes spulenfiepen hat


1. Die Architektur hat NULL mit Spulenfiepen zu tun
2. Hast du dir eigentlich den Artikel genau gelesen: da steht eigentlich drin, dass die Karten so leise sind, dass man erstmal wieder Spulenfiepen wahrnimmt.
Also leise Kühlung würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als was negatives einschätzen. Aber da bist du wohl anderer Meinung. Mir graut nur schlimmstes, wenn die Karten der letzten Jahre alle so laut waren, dass nichtmal noch das Spulenfiepen hörbar war...
Ich hatte auch noch nie eine AMD Karte die kein Spulenfiepen hatte, nur zur Info 


SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Hoher Verbrauch ? Gehts noch ?
> 
> Die Custom Designs sind sparsam. Die R290 Vapor-X zieht nicht sehr viel mehr Strom als die 970 Gigabyte G1 oder ähnliche.


hast du dazu auch eine Quelle?





Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke mal dass AMD die Effizienz ebenfalls  bei den neuen Modellen verbessern werden. Sie können ebenso wie Nvidia  die Anwenderleistung etwas zusammenstreichen.
> Der Gamer hat dadurch keinen Nachteil.


naja muss man ja, mit der jetztigen Architektur ist man in 28nm am Limit und ein neuer Prozess steht noch nicht an, wird frühestens in einem Jahr fertig.
Ich hoffe nicht, dass sie noch ein Jahr mit der jetztigen Generation rumtümpeln, irgendwann hat man keine Chance mehr


DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> amd hat noch nie anwenderleistung für verbrauch gestrichen,
> nebenbei wird bei den Konsolen ab 2015 vieles auf die gpu ausgelagert
> -


Ach bitte, jetzt nimm doch mal die rosa Brille ab... natürlich hat AMD das, ich schreib hier auf einer Radeon 6870...
und auf die GPU wird 2015 auch noch lange nicht, weil man nicht einfach mal über Nacht seine Engine und Berechnungen auf die GPU auslagern kann. Das versuchen die Hersteller ja schon seit 2002... (GPGPU.com lässt grüßen). Auch Intel würde sich das ganze seit 2009 wünschen, schließlich bietet man ja deshalb auch bei den Spiele-CPUs eine iGPU mit hervorragender OpenCL Leistung an.
Man stelle sich vor, Spielehersteller würden endlich auf die iGPU bzw GPU auslagern, dann würde wohl niemand mehr rumweinen, warum Intel immer ne noch bessere iGPU verbaut.
Und AMD hätte im CPU Bereich endlich wieder eine Chance, schließlich hat man was GPUs anbelangt (bzw APUs) doch ganz gute Produkte und könnte in Spielen wieder Intel schlagen.
Aber das wird alles schon seit 2008/9 gefordert. passiert ist noch nix.


Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Die waren einmal fast doppelt so hoch.


 
Ja wobei man schon genau hinsehen muss: Der Schuldenabbau wurde nicht unbedingt aus eigener Kraft geschafft:
Es gab mal eine Milliardenüberweisung von Intel
Man musste einige Gebäude verkaufen und least diese jetzt zurück.

Es ist schließlich einfach positiv, dass man schwarze Zahlen schreiben kann und vermutlich weiterhin wird, aber es sah auch schon mal rosiger um AMD aus.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Oktober 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Das was Intel gerettet hat war eher die Pentium M-Architektur, auf deren Grundlage sie nach dem P4 weitermachen konnten.
> AMD hat sowas nicht. Und auch die kommende x86-CPU von AMD wird Intel ganz sicher nicht das Wasser reichen können.


 
Falls doch, grenzt das an Zauberei.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Superwip (20. Oktober 2014)

Ja, die Haswell Architektur gehört zu den leistungsfähigsten und effizientesten aktuellen CPU-Architekturen auch verglichen mit nicht-x86 Konkurrenten. Das legt den Schluss nahe das es mit aktueller Fertigung kaum viel besser geht. Was die Fertigung angeht sehe ich aber einen Lichtblick für AMD: Durch den Aufkauf der IBM Fabs könnte GF bald im fortschrittlichen IBM 22nm SOI Verfahren, etwas später 14nm mit Fin-FETs fertigen. Damit könnte man mit Intel gleichziehen oder zumindest fast gleichziehen. Wenn dann auch noch die Architektur passt könnte man wieder konkurrenzfähige Produkte bis in die obere Mittelklasse anbieten und Intel auch im high-end Bereich wieder unter einen gewissen Zugzwang bringen.


----------



## Rollora (20. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Falls doch, grenzt das an Zauberei.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Man wird nicht nochmal den Fehler des Pentium 4 machen: eine schwächere Architektur die sofort am Limit operieren muss um die Konkurrenz einzuholen releasen. Dazu hat man ja Tick-Tock.
Umgekehrt hat AMD eine kleine Chance: da Intel derzeit immer weiter an der Effizienz dreht, sowie immer mehr Chipfläche der iGPU opfert, schöpft man natürlich nicht alle Möglichkeiten aus.
Kurz könnte man Intel also zumindest in manchen Bereichen die Stirn bieten. Wohl aber nie wirklich, schließlich muss Intel nur kurz reagieren und mehr Cores oder Takt anbieten, da man ja die ~130 Watt dann doch irgendwie ausschöpfen kann wenn man will





Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, die Haswell Architektur gehört zu den  leistungsfähigsten und effizientesten aktuellen CPU-Architekturen auch  verglichen mit nicht-x86 Konkurrenten. Das legt den Schluss nahe das es  mit aktueller Fertigung kaum viel besser geht. Was die Fertigung angeht  sehe ich aber einen Lichtblick für AMD: Durch den Aufkauf der IBM Fabs  könnte GF bald im fortschrittlichen IBM 22nm SOI Verfahren, etwas später  14nm mit Fin-FETs fertigen. Damit könnte man mit Intel gleichziehen  oder zumindest fast gleichziehen. Wenn dann auch noch die Architektur  passt könnte man wieder konkurrenzfähige Produkte bis in die obere  Mittelklasse anbieten und Intel auch im high-end Bereich wieder unter  einen gewissen Zugzwang bringen.


also natürlich wäre deine Theorie begrüßens, ja wünschenswert, damit wir sehen wie Raff sich wieder in Benchmarkschlachten wirft.

Aber Technologie und Wissenstransfer dauert sehr sehr lange. Es hat etwa ewigkeiten gedauert vom Kauf von ATI bis zur ersten APU.

Außerdem: der kauf von IBM Fabs ändert hier nichtmal was, GF und IBM arbeiten seit Jahren zusammen.


----------



## Deimos (21. Oktober 2014)

Niza schrieb:


> Wenn die schon 7% der stellen abbauen, heißt es eigentlich, dass es nicht so dolle läuft.
> 
> Wenn es gut läuft, dann muss man auch keine Stellen abbauen.


Von gut war nicht die Rede, sondern nur davon, dass der Trend hinsichtlich Profitabilität stimmt.

Problematisch ist imo eher die Umsatzentwicklung, was wohl mitunter Grund für die Entlassungen sein wird. AMD braucht mehr Volumen, daher auch die günstigen Preise.



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Besonders hat die 290 ungeahntes Potenzial bezüglich UV.


In den letzten Tagen lese ich das immer wieder. Imo kein Argument; jede Karte lässt sich undervolten. 
Ich empfinde Verbrauch / Hitzeentwicklung bei Hawaii in der allgemeinen Wahrnehmung aber ebenfalls teilweise überbewertet.


----------



## Dr0etker (22. Oktober 2014)

Das witzige an diesem Forum Thema hier ist, das man beim lesen einiger Beiträge schon weiß welche Systemkomponenten man in der Signatur findet.

Fanboys in Bestform  Dachte CB wäre die Plattform dafür, ist aber wohl überall so...


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Haben sie mit der R9 295X2 ja eigentlich, ich denke dass das nächste AMD Topprodukt (R9 390X vermutlich) ca. auf dem Niveau einer GTX 980 oder eventuell leicht stärker ist, dafür aber maximal ~450 Euro, jedoch sollte man auch die von mir angesprochenen Punkte beachten, was bringt mir dieser billige Preis wenn die Karte dann wie die R9 290X ganze 290 Watt TDP hat, ich befürchte die nächste Generation wird noch mehr verbrauchen, damit man leistungstechnisch irgendwie mithält.
> Aber ich lass mich gerne überraschen.
> 
> Im GPU Bereich hält man ja noch ziemlich gut mit, im CPU Bereich versagt man jedoch komplett, außer den APU's gibt es kaum etwas was aktuell empfehlenswert wäre, im Gaming Bereich sind AMD CPU's im Grunde tot.


 
Die 295X2 ist eine Dual GPU Karte und bei dem Preis greifen nur sehr wenige zu, ist bei Nvidia und deren Dual GPU Karte auch nicht anders.
AMD müsste in der GPU Sparte ähnliche Preise wie Nvidia fahren um den Gewinn zu erhöhen, nur hat es sich in den Köpfen längst fest gesetzt das AMD billig sein muss. Bis das Image wieder weg ist, gehen noch Jahre ins Land.

Ein "Killer" Produkt wenn du so willst fehlt AMD im CPU Bereich.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Oktober 2014)

Dr0etker schrieb:


> Das witzige an diesem Forum Thema hier ist, das man beim lesen einiger Beiträge schon weiß welche Systemkomponenten man in der Signatur findet.
> Fanboys in Bestform  Dachte CB wäre die Plattform dafür, ist aber wohl überall so...



Das Problem ist eher Folgendes:

Schreibe ich persönlich etwas Positives über AMD, dann kräht da kein Hahn nach.
Schreibe ich persönlich etwas Positives über NV, dann wird auf meine Sig geschaut: "Ahaaaa > Fanboy"
Schreibe ich persönlich etwas Negatives über AMD, dann wird wieder auf meine Sig geschaut: "Ahaaaa > Fanboy"
Dabei habe ich selber schon AMD Grafikkarten genutzt 

Mein Fazit: ich hasse diese elenden Fanboy-Unterstellungen, denn die sind Gift für eine gesittete Diskussion und oftmals auch nicht zutreffend....


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Oktober 2014)

Vergiss es einfach, diejenigen die jemanden als solchen betiteln, gehören selbst zu besten dieser Sorte, Wahrheit und gegenteilige Meinungen vertragen solche Gruppen nämlich gar nicht.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (26. Oktober 2014)

Gamer_07 schrieb:


> Ist doch AMD typisch, dass die Karten ein wenig Optimierungsarbeit benötigen.
> Selbst wenn sie nich ganz an die Effizienz des Maxwell ran kommen, in Ordnung geht das alle Male.


Nur zur Info die Maxwell Karten sind schwieriger zu programmieren, weil die Anzahl der Scheduler geändert wurde und daher man nie an die Performance alter Karten ran kommt,dafür verbrauchen sie halt weniger. Ich versteh ja nicht warum die Leute AMD immer tot reden,AMD ist nicht das Problem es sind eher die Käufer die glauben wenn diese eine glatt grün polierte Verpackung bekommen einfach das beste der Welt kaufen. 
AMD hat was Verbrauch angeht fast immer weniger Verbraucht als Nvidia,die Maxwell Karten sind schon gut aber immer AMD schlecht reden. Ich glaube eher das Problem ist nicht Hardware sondern einfach die News die immer negativ sind,es wäre halt mal schön wenn AMD wieder eine Reihe von positiven Nachrichten machen kann , wie AMD schlägt Intel bei CPUs....


----------



## Rollora (26. Oktober 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher Folgendes:
> 
> Schreibe ich persönlich etwas Positives über AMD, dann kräht da kein Hahn nach.
> Schreibe ich persönlich etwas Positives über NV, dann wird auf meine Sig geschaut: "Ahaaaa > Fanboy"
> ...


Ich find diese Unterstellungen auch unter aller Würde, aber mal ehrlich: indem man Specs in die Signatur gibt, füttert man die Trolle doch automatisch





burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> Nur zur Info die* Maxwell Karten sind  schwieriger zu programmieren*, weil die Anzahl der Scheduler geändert  wurde und daher man nie an die Performance alter Karten ran kommt,dafür  verbrauchen sie halt weniger. Ich versteh ja nicht warum die Leute AMD  immer tot reden,AMD ist nicht das Problem es sind eher die Käufer die  glauben wenn diese eine glatt grün polierte Verpackung bekommen einfach  das beste der Welt kaufen.
> *AMD hat was Verbrauch angeht fast immer weniger Verbraucht als  Nvidia*,die Maxwell Karten sind schon gut aber immer AMD schlecht reden.  Ich glaube eher das Problem ist nicht Hardware sondern einfach die News  die immer negativ sind,es wäre halt mal schön wenn AMD wieder eine Reihe  von positiven Nachrichten machen kann , wie AMD schlägt Intel bei  CPUs....


1) Maxwell ist nicht schwieriger zu programmieren. Nichtmal im Vergleich zu Kepler aber schon gar nicht im Vergleich zu AMD
2) das wechselt. Die letzten 2 Jahre, also seit Kepler ist Nvidia vorne, jetzt mit Maxwell ist man deutlich vorne. Aber je nach Generation ist mal AMD vorne, mal Nvidia. "Fast immer" ist aber absoluter Unsinn.
Sieht man sich etwa Radeon HD 2900 gegen Geforce 8800 an oder die Generation davor Radeon X1900XT gegen Geforce 7800 und 7900. Vorne war AMD eindeutig bei Radeon HD5xxx gegen Fermi und davor bei R300 gegen NV30.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> indem man Specs in die Signatur gibt, füttert man die Trolle doch automatisch


 
Das stimmt natürlich.
Ich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man wegen der Sig. häufig Kontakt zu anderen Usern bekommt. So nach dem Motto: "Ich habe gesehen, dass du ein Phanteks Case hast. Wie findest du es denn?" So oder so ähnlich kann man sich dann mal fernab von Threads über die eigene Hardware austauschen.

Die Fanboy Unterstellungen kommen leider oft genug auch ohne Sig.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> So nach dem Motto: "Ich habe gesehen, dass du ein Phanteks Case hast. Wie findest du es denn?" So oder so ähnlich kann man sich dann mal fernab von Threads über die eigene Hardware austauschen.


 
Sag mal wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Phanteks?
Stört die Tür nicht?
Wie ist das KM?


----------



## Rollora (27. Oktober 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Fanboy Unterstellungen kommen leider oft genug auch ohne Sig.


Mir wird auch ständig unterstellt ich sei ein Nvidia-Fanboy oder Intel Fanboy.
Nur habe ich in den Letzten 15 Jahren 5 AMD Prozessoren(Athlon 64, Ilano, Athlon 4850e usw) und 1 von Intel gekauft.
Und noch KEINE Nvidia


----------

